# Sponsored Forums > Eyecare Practice Management >  From optician to Manager.. looking for classes

## ericagoldi

I am an optician, have been for 20 years. The next step is management. I live in NYC.. anyone know where classes or a degree is offered in healthcare management?

----------


## rbaker

Stern School of Management at NYU will be a good choice.

----------


## wmcdonald

See Professor Robert Russo at NYC College of Technology. They have the nation's largest Opticianry program, and they also have a degree in Health Care Administration/Management. He can help you contact the program there that is designed for degree-completion. I wish you were in NC! You could come to my program. If the program there is not for you, there are a number of others. Stern is good, as described above. Let me know if I can help. That is the path I took many years ago, and it was a good one for me. I wish you the best.

----------


## ericagoldi

Thank you for your guidance. I will email Mr. Russo right away and will drop by the school this week.
I am so excited to begin a new chapter in my career!
I thought after all these years as an optician I'm eager to begin.
Thanks again!

----------

